# Garlic on nipples?



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

or is this somehow not recommended or too weird?

I am a *strong* believer in garlic suppositories for vaginal yeast infections. They have worked well for me in the past. Why not use garlic on the nipple for thrush?

Yes, I know that taste would be a problem...but couldn't you do it between feedings? I am already block feeding, so I could put garlic on one nipple for a couple of hours, then remove it and cleanse and wait still another few hours before feeding from that side...


----------



## JaneSmith1010 (Apr 22, 2007)

To tell you the truth I have no idea even what thrush is or about garlic for treating yeast infections. However, when I am sick I eat alot, alot of raw garlic which DS is now used to tasting in my BM. Perhaps you could increase your internal intake of the garlic prior to applying it to your breasts to help ease with the taste that may get to baby. I'm waiting to see how this goes.


----------



## EKilgore (Dec 18, 2006)

Not sure about garlic- but it might be a bit strong. What about putting probiotics on your nipples & in baby's mouth?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

That would mean I would have to get to a store that has the probiotics I want. Possibly an hour's drive into the city...

And, I would have to convince DH that probiotics are a good idea for the babe. (Don't even go there - it's just easier to stick a garlic clove in my bra!) He doesn't really care what I put into my body, but he is very particular about the baby! (and it's driving me NUTS! He would rather use traditional baby oil (mineral oil + fragrance) - because "that's what he used" - than an unscented vegetable-based oil.)


----------



## audy82 (Oct 11, 2006)

What about trying vinegar/water solution and spraying your nipples?


----------

